# Ax Men in decline



## captoaklog (Mar 14, 2012)

honestly....LOOOVED the 1st season.....now.....drama

all i want to do is watch these guys kick some serious LOG, sling the saws around and stack that stuff. 

it seems the highlights of this show now center around interpersonal relationships.....im dissapointed


----------



## Winchester356 (Mar 14, 2012)

captoaklog said:


> honestly....LOOOVED the 1st season.....now.....drama
> 
> all i want to do is watch these guys kick some serious LOG, sling the saws around and stack that stuff.
> 
> it seems the highlights of this show now center around interpersonal relationships.....im dissapointed



The show has been going downhill each season.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 15, 2012)

It started out as sorta reasonable but even in the first episode there were staged idiocies. Now? It has sunk out-of-sight below ground.

Harry K


----------



## brokenbudget (Mar 15, 2012)

this show never was 'on top of the hill' to begin with. so it couldn't be gong 'down hill', it was already in the ditch at the bottom, and never went any higher.:hmm3grin2orange:
i can't believe anybody watches that crap.


----------



## D&B Mack (Mar 15, 2012)

Amazing Swamp Loggers and Heli Loggers is no longer on, actually enjoyed them.


----------



## Puddlebuster (Mar 17, 2012)

I really don't know why logging has to have drama to make people watch it? If you want drama, go down to the local beauty shop and get it! Otherwise MAN up and do some logging!!!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 20, 2012)

I will agree that the show is worse ever year. I watch Swamp Loggers on Netflix every once in a while. Great show, just more mechanized than I like.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Mar 20, 2012)

I thought season 4 was great guy got lost in the woods, tree fell on a chainsaw the boss got mad, a pickup went off the road boss was yelling at the guy


----------



## jrider (Mar 21, 2012)

Decline? Its on life support!


----------



## bigcat (Mar 21, 2012)

It could make a come back? Get rid of the slugs like S&S and the Swampman his act is getting old.
If Gabe and his old man are always mad at Dave, just fire his ass like should have been done the first week, I heard he was a paid actor and just a prop?


----------



## carym2a (Mar 22, 2012)

Never liked the show myself, I'd fire the lot, never seen such B.S., must not be enough work to doout there. I thought the show might shine some light on the hard work and what it really takes to get trees down and to town, but no, it makes it look like to Joe public that loggers are a bunch of he said she said sixth graders and its all luck no skill or thought. I would like to see a show about how it really is in one normal day down in the bush. with out the crap of how many loads they got out or not 

Cary


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 22, 2012)

carym2a said:


> Never liked the show myself, I'd fire the lot, never seen such B.S., must not be enough work to doout there. I thought the show might shine some light on the hard work and what it really takes to get trees down and to town, but no, it makes it look like to Joe public that loggers are a bunch of he said she said sixth graders and its all luck no skill or thought. I would like to see a show about how it really is in one normal day down in the bush. with out the crap of how many loads they got out or not
> 
> Cary


I wish I could put my mouse on it but there's a decent video on youtube of spending a day with a logger and also going through a few other logging concepts and jobs and how they got done. It didn't follow the wood from standing tree to installed product, but it was a great video all the same.
Another I liked was a superb video of the oldtimers old-growth redwood forestry ops from climbing and topping spar trees with axes to felling trees with axes and two-man saws to what looked like a steam powered saw, then the railway, mill ponds, milling and stacking. It was real black and white footage shot back in the day. That was brilliant viewing. I should have saved the link but if you do a search for it on youtube, you might find it, or someone here might have links to the vids they can share?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 22, 2012)

a day in the woods pt1 - YouTube




Try this. It's a pretty good portrayal of what logging is really like.


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 22, 2012)

Gologit said:


> a day in the woods pt1 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. That's the one I was thinking of.
Here's the other one:

Redwood Lumber Industry, Northern California - 1947 - YouTube
This one of still shots is great too. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vycnMZ2uf3w&feature=related
I like the shot at 1:51. That's almost a big tree.


----------



## D&B Mack (Mar 29, 2012)

I think this show is actually salvageable from a purely entertainment standpoint though.

1. I like Siderius as long as they don't start doing stupid crap for drama.
2. I like the horse logging, it is different and interesting.
3. Get rid of S&S, they are just stupid.
4. Get rid of Shelby, he is just bringing on weird people because he has nothing new.
5. Get Browing Back
6. Get Gustafson Back
7. Get the Heli-Loggers from Nat Geo on.
8. Get Swamp Loggers from the Discover Channel.
9. Rygaard can stay if they straighten out.

Oh, well, guess it would be just as easy to start a new show.


----------



## Winchester356 (Apr 1, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> I think this show is actually salvageable from a purely entertainment standpoint though.
> 
> 1. I like Siderius as long as they don't start doing stupid crap for drama.
> 2. I like the horse logging, it is different and interesting.
> ...



Except for Shelby He is the best one on there.


----------



## Bammer (Apr 2, 2012)

Shelby makes me laugh, but for the most part it's getting really ridiculous !:jester:


----------



## bigcat (Apr 3, 2012)

It's really getting stupid, they got this guy Richard slinging arrows at Shelby,that goes beyond assault and could be considered attempted murder?


----------



## mga (Apr 4, 2012)

planet green channel has a segment called ice loggers or some thing like that.

man, what a difference. no drama queens, no shows for the cameras, no fighting, just real logging.

some of the drama on axe men could compete with the real housewives series that my wife watches.


----------



## lambs (Apr 7, 2012)

*I don't know why all these "reality" shows try to get the "players" to compete*

It seems silly to me that they keep track of how many loads each logging company gets out. Do they get paid for beating each other somehow? I always thought the more loads you get to the mill, the more money you make. IRT does the same thing with trailers delivered. So does the Deadliest Catch. Who makes up this stuff? The fake competition kills me.


----------



## brokenbudget (Apr 8, 2012)

bigcat said:


> It's really getting stupid, they got this guy Richard slinging arrows at Shelby,that goes beyond assault and could be considered attempted murder?



getting stupid? the show was never anything but!


----------



## John R (Apr 9, 2012)

Both Rygard's, junior and senior are ####-heads.

They should be named Richard Noggin I and II.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Apr 10, 2012)

Someday this show will be a classic when they stop making it like the Red Green show


----------

